# Sinead, kidded, mom fine kids didn't make it.



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sinead is on day 110 today, but it looks like she has Pregnancy toxemia. She has been off in general the past month, nothing I could put my finger on. Just when I would be ready to take her to the vet she would go back to normal for a bit. Well after a whole scary episode this weekend I said enough is enough and took her into the vet today. She got the works! Blood work, Xrays, Ultrasounds and IV fluids, and the pocketbook is just a bit lighter. Vet says there are 3 kids in there but after looking at the Xray myself I think there are most likely 4. They sent me home with a CD with the picture on it LOL.

Also Sinead's calcium levels were low as well as some other stuff. So while there the vet gave her IV dextrose and Calcium.

The vet gave me the option of aborting the kids, but with Sinead still acting ok I want to try and save both her and the kids. Then she can retire.

Here are some pics of her from the other day:



















Here is the x-ray it looks pretty cool,for some reason without the viewer you can only see a smaller pic, but it's still neat.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

She is a pretty doe.... what cool xrays.... :greengrin:

I am sorry she is sick...I will pray ...that she and her kids come through it fine.... :hug:


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

I'll keep you in my prayers also. I have a sneaking suspicion she will live and do well just to spite you and your vet.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

very cool x ray, all I can see is a heart shape


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

That's really neat! I can only see 3 skulls though? I am praying for your girl! I hope she pulls through!


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

That is awesome you got an x-ray on CD. I'm sure she'll be fine and you'll have some cute kids bouncing around.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

i count 1,2,3 spines!! though i think i may see another hiding on the far side.. Hoping she pulls through and you get pretty girls


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

Hoping she gets better and gives you healthy kidos!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

Would she need to retire? Pregnancy toxemia can affect any goat could it not? I hope she pulls through this fine. I assume they're having you suppliment with calicum. Hope that works.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

Well i'm not positive, we will see if she makes it through this and go from there. Hopefully if I can just get her system balanced again everything will be ok. I finally saw her chew cud last night so that was a big relief.

She's gonna be thrilled to see me this morning with some propylene glycol and a 50cc shot of Calcium Gluconate. yep. It's gonna be a rodeo down the barn. lol

Oh and My vet is going to a vet conference Thursday. The author of Goat Medicine, Mary Smith, Is going to be there so she is going to ask her a bunch of questions about Sinead and get back to me!


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

ray: for Sinead and the babies.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

Thats scarey for sure - sounds like you are doing everything possible for her, and Im sure you can pull her through this!

ray: for a safe kidding


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

As predicted it was a rodeo down the barn for sure. 

An despite that is was a real pain in the butt it's good she was feeling up to trying to kill me for all I was doing to her. Yesterday she just stood there at the vets while they stuck her with a 18 gauge 2inch long IV. SO the fact she's fighting me today is good.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

hate the fight but happy for it :GAAH:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

Praying for your sweet girl. Hope what the vet gave her is all she needs to carry her precious cargo to term. ray:


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

I had a doe that came down with pregnancy toxiema also. After 5 days of treatment she bounced back for the most part, so hopefully your little girl will be just fine

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

She has fight in her...that is a positive sign..... :wink: :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

Good news is she is FINALLY eating hay! :wahoo: :clap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

Alright !!!!! :leap:  :thumb: :wahoo: :stars:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

great news!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

That is WONDERFUL news!! I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

I think I may see four...Three in the center, one towards the far right. 

I am so sorry to hear that she has toxiema.  Hopefully she can wait 30 days to carry those babies to term! Good luck Ashley!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

Glad she's perking up! Yeah! hopefully she's on the mend!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

Still eating ok today. I saw her eat a bunch of hay cubes last night. She wasn't thrilled about another round of calcium, but thats it for a little while now, going to just give oral calcium now. Blood test again on friday.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

And I'm pretty sure she pulled a fast one on me...... look at this udder from tonight!



















Friggen  :angelgoat: GOAT! :GAAH: :hair:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

Well it would almost be a relief wouldn't it? Maybe she is a lot closer to being due than you thought!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

Oh yes It would be great. I'd just need to DNA test any does.

:hair: It's just such a Sinead thing to do to me! Get me all upset and then go and have healthy, to term, kids. :GAAH: OR she has just decided to have a HUGE udder. :ROFL:

:help: :crazy: :wallbang: :sleeping:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*



> It's just such a Sinead thing to do to me! Get me all upset and then go and have healthy, to term, kids. :GAAH: OR she has just decided to have a HUGE udder. :ROFL:


 Hehe.... you never know... :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

Yes whenever they fight and freak out you know they're not at deaths door. If they're able to protest and protest well, they're doing pretty good.  Hopefully she'll thrive till she kids and kid out ok.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

She's been up all night, never laid down as far as I could see. Udder looks like it may be bigger. She keeps shifting her feet. She not comfy, I can tell. Hopefully she just did a sneak breeding on me and she isn't aborting.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

ray:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

Thinking of you both, and yes, ray: .


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

She's still got ligs but they are softer.

She was not thrilled with the banana and oatmeal puree I gave her to keep her potassium and phosphorus levels up. And she was even less thrilled with the calcium drench, but it's all routine to her now and she hate me. :sigh:









Eating Hay!! :thumb:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, day 110, needs some prayers*

If they only knew we were trying to help them- rotten goats!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, It isn't looking good.*

Sinead is not looking good today. She wouldn't lay down to sleep for two nights in a row. Well this morning I was out feeding and doing hoof trims so I decided to look at her feet in the milking stand, in case something was up with her feet. Well her feet were fine, but I noticed a big bump under her belly, Edema. So it isn't looking good at all for her. I've got a call into the vet here and called another vet to ask what she thought it was. It's a list of possibilities, none good. So please send some prayers this way for Sinead. :sigh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

*Re: Sinead, It isn't looking good.*

praying that she will make it through this ray:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, It isn't looking good.*

Oh Ashley, I am so sorry...... ray: ray: ray: for her and you!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

*Re: Sinead, It isn't looking good.*

ray:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, It isn't looking good.*

Oh no!  Poor thing.....

If you dont mind me asking- what are the possibilities with the edema?

I know it happens to horses a lot before they foal....but have never seen it in a goat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, It isn't looking good.*

Prayers coming your way .....  ray: :hug:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, It isn't looking good.*

So we are inducing her to save her. But giving Dexamethsone first to try and give the kids are chance in case they are full term. It will help mature the lungs. Then in a couple hours 2cc lute and we wait. *Sigh*


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Sinead, It isn't looking good.*

Okay -- saying a goatie prayer. In horses, the edema is usually from them not moving enough -- is that true in goats? Keep us posted as what's going on, please.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, It isn't looking good.*

Edema in her is probably because her blood protein was low and a bit of electrolyte imbalance. At any rate I just gave her the Dex and she was NOT happy. It's going to be a long 24-36 hours, but I am going to be glad when it's over.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

*Re: Sinead, It isn't looking good.*

ray: for your sweet girl. Good luck and hope she does well!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, It isn't looking good.*

Oh dear.....I am praying... that all goes well... all the way around .... I sympathize with you...it isn't easy... when your girls are sick...but you are doing the right thing..... ray: :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sinead, It isn't looking good.*

you are doign the best you can for her


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

Well Since giving the dex she is actually SLEEPING while laying DOWN!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

Hope she can get some rest before its time to really induce. We're still praying!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

how many days gestation is she today? Do you have the save a kid stuff and tubes in case?

Good Luck


----------



## goatshows (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

Im praying everything will be alright! keep us updated!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

Pulling for her and you! Keep us posted as your able....I know your in for a long afternoon and night :hug: !


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*



> Well Since giving the dex she is actually SLEEPING while laying DOWN!


 :hug:


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

ray: Praying that all goes smoothly for Sinead and the babies; hoping the sleep gives her strength. Thinking of you all. :grouphug:


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

ray: for you and Sinead.

Connie


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

Hope she does ok. ray: 
What is the chance of the kids surviving?


----------



## farmergal (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

ray: for you and Sinead... and :hug: to you!


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

Praying for you guys!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

Ashley, you as well as Sinead and your mom are in my prayers, I hope for a healthy and safe delivery of viable kids :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

:hug: I hope everything goes smoothly


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

Here was the Edema from Earlier today:









it's gone down a bit since the Dex

And here she is today:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

Her udder has filled a good bit, I betcha she snuck in an earlier breeding. I see the bump on her belly, if it's gone down with the med thats a good thing right? Do you still plan to induce her?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

dexamethasone sort of induces her anyways, but yes, she got the lute to. There is no way we could have kept her going.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

Her udder filling up is a good sign...Hope she delivers quick and easy for you.

Are you getting any of the snow the rest of us south of you are getting?


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

Hope everything goes good for you. Praying for live kids and healthy.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

ray: Come on girl!! you can do it!!! Praying for you!!


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

any news yet?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

Not much happening yet, chewing cud. :roll:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

chewing cud is a good thing  I hope everything goes well for you :hugs:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

Still nothing today, ligs are lower, but not gone.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

wow...still nothing... :hug:


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

I'm so sorry Ashley. I hope everything goes smoothly for you. When did you give the lute? If you gave it a few hours after the dex...she won't be kidding until early tomorrow morning then. Good luck! ray:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

One Lig is gone and the other is sorta there.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

I hope she pulls out ok! Praying for you and you're little girl!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

Her ligs are now gone. Talking and squatting a lot.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

Hoping for a quick delivery Ashley! She sounds closer......and at least she's right there with you, no need to leave home to be with her.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

She sounds closer. Hope everything goes well.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

If the lute was given right after the dex -- why ther delay in kidding? 48 hours?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

WOW, sure hope all is going well. Please keep us posted in the progress.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

well she did tell me she though that Sinead was making progress in the labor department then at 10:30 she messaged me "that darn goat" but then nothing else since then. I am assuming she stopped contracting which is why she was frustrated. Poor ashley has been watching her so closely for the past couple days and weeks really.

I just called her -- no answer. Hope that means she is busy with the kidding or is sleeping herself.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

2 does, 1 buck all premie so they didn't make it. Mom is fine. Milked the colostrum and saved it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sinead, *induced* Prayers still needed*

I am praying for them..... how is mom ??? ray: :hug:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

sorry for your losses

I'm glad Sinead made it. great job ashley, you saved her life.


----------



## Gumtree (Aug 15, 2009)

feeling for you, it's really hard when that happens,
keep ya chin up  
:grouphug:


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Ashley.......so glad your girl made it, so sorry her babies did not......but you did a great job and saved your girls life.....you deserve a big pat on the back and a huge HUG!!!!!!


----------



## creekbottomgoats (Dec 3, 2009)

Glad to hear Sinead made it. Try and get some much needed rest. :hug: 

Connie


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

O Ashley Im so sorry my heart goes out to you. It seems like people are really having it rough this year. I'm ray: for your peace of mind, you did all that you could do. Glad the doe is doing good.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

It must be very hard - I'm so sorry. I am glad that Sinead is okay . . . hope you will be, too.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

I am so sorry for all of you. Loss is never easy, even when you have prepared yourself for all that might happen. :hug: :grouphug: for you all.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

At least your girl made it,  Im very sorry for this loss. Maybe the kids werent meant for this world, now you can rest. :hug: :sigh:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley I am so sorry Sinead's babies couldn't be saved :hug: You did what was best for your girl....and you saved her life. Get some rest and know that many of us would have done the same if it were one of ours :hug:


----------



## jay13 (Apr 12, 2009)

Sorry the kids didn't make it, glad to hear that Sinead is doing ok though. You did everything you could and what was best.


----------

